# Big George's Varicose Veins



## rocklax (Feb 7, 2004)

....are really gross.

That is all.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

You just noticed?


----------



## rocklax (Feb 7, 2004)

No, they just really, really continue to gross me out.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

The meanest looking legs in the peloton.


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

http://www.bicycle.net/photopost/prologuetour-of-california-2009/p51-george-hincapie-leg-vein.html

I Googled it so you don't have to! Yay me!


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Someone asked this in another forum:

Are these veins more likely to occur if you cycle a ton?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i did a search once after seeing that and they're referred to as blood pipes LOL it's crazy


----------



## Cpk (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow that doesn't look right


----------



## jwgd (Feb 28, 2005)

oh...I just threw up in my mouth


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

rydbyk said:


> Someone asked this in another forum:
> 
> Are these veins more likely to occur if you cycle a ton?


From a medical perspective there are a ton of factors that go into getting varicose veins, so it's hard to point to one etiology in an individual. 

Cycling does not appear to be an independant risk for *causing* varicose veins.

Cycling may be a risk for making varicose veins more prominent.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Brad the Bold said:


> From a medical perspective there are a ton of factors that go into getting varicose veins, so it's hard to point to one etiology in an individual.
> 
> Cycling does not appear to be an independant risk for *causing* varicose veins.
> 
> Cycling may be a risk for making varicose veins more prominent.


Yeh, I was thinking that perhaps very low body fat may make them more noticeable... I am guessing that even if he was not a top athlete, he would have traces of them anyways?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

those were the veins where he used to receive the blood transfusions ?

ooops. wrong forum :d


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

absolutely GROSS.


----------



## Borti (Aug 1, 2008)

I remember reading a while ago, and someone correct me if I am wrong, that genetics play a big role but also post-ride massages can make a difference. Something along the lines of "if you massage the veins against the direction of blood flow then you can cause permanent swelling." Could be way off here though...


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

he's getting surgery on them after he retires


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

on another note: lance looks like spiderman here http://www.bicycle.net/photopost/prologuetour-of-california-2009/p53-lance-armstrong.html


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

jsedlak said:


> on another note: lance looks like spiderman here http://www.bicycle.net/photopost/prologuetour-of-california-2009/p53-lance-armstrong.html


Wow! Lance with man-boobs! 
I read some years ago on this forum that Hincapie's veins were actually his brains that fell down in to his legs.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

jd3 said:


> The meanest looking legs in the peloton.


I wouldn't be mean to be so lean especially with one bad crash that can easily slice those veins.


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

rydbyk said:


> Yeh, I was thinking that perhaps very low body fat may make them more noticeable... I am guessing that even if he was not a top athlete, he would have traces of them anyways?


Most likely yes, on both points.

There are hundreds of everyday people with big ugly veins on their legs that we *don't notice*. 

We would notice the prevalence of varicose veins much more if all of these people:


Dropped to less than 10% body fat
Shaved their legs.
Went around in spandex shorts all the time.
Got themselves (and their bare legs) on international TV a few times a year.

It's probably for the best that they don't eh? :thumbsup:


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

[* said:


> Shaved their legs.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry but razor being so close to those veins gives me the creep :eek6:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

stevesbike said:


> he's getting surgery on them after he retires


I'd hope so. Shouldn't be considered a "cycling" problem as the cause, but sometimes people have problems with the valves not working well and letting pressure build up in the veins, which are much less reinforced and prone to stretching like that.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

He needs a valve job. Varicosities are from bad valves (veins have one way valves that can prolapse or not work at all). Cutting one of those wouldnt be life threatening, they are the low pressure side of the equation. Arteries, different story, thats why they are deeper than veins.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Borti said:


> I remember reading a while ago, and someone correct me if I am wrong, that genetics play a big role but also post-ride massages can make a difference. Something along the lines of "if you massage the veins against the direction of blood flow then you can cause permanent swelling." Could be way off here though...



I massage my vein with and against the direction of blood flow all the time, but it has yet to cause permanent swelling!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

penn_rider said:


> I massage my vein with and against the direction of blood flow all the time, but it has yet to cause permanent swelling!


what you do in the privacy of your own home is................


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't see any in this shot I took at stage 8. Just stars and stripes racing. Sorry shameless excuse to post one of my best snaps from the day.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

spookyload said:


> I don't see any in this shot I took at stage 8. Just stars and stripes racing. Sorry shameless excuse to post one of my best snaps from the day.


he need a big "A" on his helmet


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice shot of Big G. and his kit. Guess who the supplier is... hahaha


----------



## turbogrover (Jan 1, 2006)

Those aren't veins they're hydraulic lines! He's a machine!


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

He said he'd have the veins fixed when he retired. I wonder if he's had it done.


----------



## tjeepdrv (Sep 15, 2008)

He rode with us in Little Rock at the end of September and they looked like they always do.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Brad the Bold said:


> ... Cycling may be a risk for making varicose veins more prominent.


Absolutely, most people have so much sub-cutaneous body fat that it will hide all but the most extreme varicose veins.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I know a guy who is not a cyclist, nor in shape (round) and has probably never been in, and both legs are covered with varicose veins. Looks scary.


----------

